# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  1º Nano Salgado

## jorgepaixao

Boa noite a todos venho aqui relatar o que montei ao fin de 12 anos de agua doce o meu 1º salgado

Setup

Aquario comp x larg x alt
          50 X   40 X  50 100lts Brutos
Escumador da AZOO que ta dentro do aqua com bomda de 980lts hora
termoestato 100W
bomba de circulação sun-sun 3000l hora
rocha morta cerca de 8kg
rocha viva cerca de 3 kg
areia de coral so para cobrir o fundo 
iluminação inda ta provisoria mas vai levar uma HQI de 70W ou 150W
Agua do Cabo Raso

Umas fotos 

Uma Vista Geral





Quando comprei a rocha viva ofereerao-me este habitante que nao sei o nome se puderem indentificar agradesso





o aqua ta montado a uma semana e os valores que tenho sao estes

Temp...........26 
Dens...........1024
PH.............8,0
KH.............25
NO2............<0,3mgl
NO3............0
PO4............0,25mgl

Aguardo comentarios e dicas em relação ao KH como baixar ou ta bom

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Montado a uma semana e ja tens um peixe? :Admirado: 

Talvez seja melhor estudares um pouco mais sobre o assunto para não andares a deitar  pelo esgoto

----------


## RuiSáPinto

> Boa noite a todos venho aqui relatar o que montei ao fin de 12 anos de agua doce o meu 1º salgado
> 
> Setup
> 
> Aquario comp x larg x alt
>           50 X   40 X  50 100lts Brutos
> Escumador da AZOO que ta dentro do aqua com bomda de 980lts hora
> termoestato 100W
> bomba de circulação sun-sun 3000l hora
> ...


boas Jorge esse peixe é um atrangulatus Gobiodon (Gobie palhaço), e gosta de bicar uns zoantos quando os tiveres, e e mto cedo ainda para teres o peixe no teu aqua! e tens a dureza da tua agua smto alta tenta fazer uma Tpa com agua de OI com sal sintetico para ver se baixa um pouco para melhorar ligeiramente para teres o teu peixe!
Quanto a iluminação ja pensaste em usar uma calha T5???
P.S- o Kh e para estar entre os 7 e os 8kh,o no2 a 0,e o no3 a 5 no maximo para depois os corais se alimentarem, o Po4 a 0 ou então com uma presença mto ligeira tmb para os corais se alimentarem, em salgado os nutrientes a 0 ,tmb ñ e bom!!!!
e tenta melhorar o layout, assim a rocha esta mto amontoada e da um aspecto desleixado, se vires algum ser no aqua (tipo uma minhoca com pelos (fireworms) ñ tentes agarrar com a mão,que elas picão se da dores terriveis!
qualquer coisa apita tens o meu nº de tlm

----------


## jorgepaixao

> Montado a uma semana e ja tens um peixe?
> 
> Talvez seja melhor estudares um pouco mais sobre o assunto para não andares a deitar  pelo esgoto


amigo eu nao comprei o peixe 
quando comprei a rocha viva o rapaz ofereceu-me o peixe dai ele estar dentro do aqua foi so essa razao

----------


## jorgepaixao

> boas Jorge esse peixe é um atrangulatus Gobiodon (Gobie palhaço), e gosta de bicar uns zoantos quando os tiveres, e e mto cedo ainda para teres o peixe no teu aqua! e tens a dureza da tua agua smto alta tenta fazer uma Tpa com agua de OI com sal sintetico para ver se baixa um pouco para melhorar ligeiramente para teres o teu peixe!
> Quanto a iluminação ja pensaste em usar uma calha T5???
> P.S- o Kh e para estar entre os 7 e os 8kh,o no2 a 0,e o no3 a 5 no maximo para depois os corais se alimentarem, o Po4 a 0 ou então com uma presença mto ligeira tmb para os corais se alimentarem, em salgado os nutrientes a 0 ,tmb ñ e bom!!!!
> e tenta melhorar o layout, assim a rocha esta mto amontoada e da um aspecto desleixado, se vires algum ser no aqua (tipo uma minhoca com pelos (fireworms) ñ tentes agarrar com a mão,que elas picão se da dores terriveis!
> qualquer coisa apita tens o meu nº de tlm


obrigado pela ajuda 
refiro mais uma vez que o peixe nao o comprei foi oferecido poelo rapaz onde comprei a rocha viva ele tava a desmontar o aqua e foi o unico que por la ficou
em relação a dureza amanha ja vou comprar o filtro e o sal para tratar disso

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Esse peixe é um Gobiodon Histrio, ou Gobiodon atrangulatus ( http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...159&pcatid=159 ) como referido.
Tenho um há alguns meses e no meu caso nunca dei que ele bicasse nenhuma das minhas +15 colónias de zoanthus.  :Wink:

----------


## jorgepaixao

Bom como um dos membros me alertou para o ""monte de calhaus"" que parecia o meu nano resolvi dar um refresh e ca vai uma foto do novo layaut aguardo comentarios ou criticas

Antes



Actual



comentem

----------


## PauloOliveira

no meu entender, está melhor , se bem que acho que tens ali uma ou 2 pedras que parece que estão a fazer um pouco de "equilibrismo" , principalmente a que está no topo e a que está a esquerda que parece que está junto ao vidro ...
mas com mais uns toques e isso vai ao sitio ...

Abraço ...

----------


## jorgepaixao

> no meu entender, está melhor , se bem que acho que tens ali uma ou 2 pedras que parece que estão a fazer um pouco de "equilibrismo" , principalmente a que está no topo e a que está a esquerda que parece que está junto ao vidro ...
> mas com mais uns toques e isso vai ao sitio ...
> 
> Abraço ...


boas
em principio nenhuma cai mas ate parece que vao cair todas em relação ao equilibrismo e so ilusao pois elas tao bem assentes umas nas outras 
vamos ver agora com o desenrrolar e a evoloção do aqua

----------


## RuiSáPinto

> boas
> em principio nenhuma cai mas ate parece que vao cair todas em relação ao equilibrismo e so ilusao pois elas tao bem assentes umas nas outras 
> vamos ver agora com o desenrrolar e a evoloção do aqua


boas amigo agora sim esta um bocado melhor mas com mais um toque podias ter uma coisa melhor, mas se esta a teu gosto assim apoio a 100%!

so uma coisa certifica-te que tens corrente a passar entre as rochas, para não causar zonas mortas e de acumulação de detritos! como esta o teu peixinho lindo?

----------


## jorgepaixao

> boas amigo agora sim esta um bocado melhor mas com mais um toque podias ter uma coisa melhor, mas se esta a teu gosto assim apoio a 100%!
> 
> so uma coisa sertifica-te que tens corrente a passar entre as rochas, para não causar zonas mortas e de acumulação de detritos! como esta o teu peixinho lindo?


ok hoje nao mas amanha ja vejo como ta a corrente dentro das rochas o meu peixinho indo so o vejo quando la meto a paparoca caso contrario ta sempre escondido e quando se apaga a luz la aparece deve gostar da vida nocturna hehe

----------


## jorgepaixao

Bom o layaut ta feito e nao se meche mais
Ja verifiquei a circulação no meio das rochas e ta baril 
agora a que pensar na fauna
tou a pensar no seguinte tendo em conta de ate ao fin do ano irei mudar este aqua para o que tenho de 120X60X50 dai a minha escolha

2 Amphiprion ocellaris 
2 Green Chromis 
1 ou 2 Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
1 Zebrasoma flavescens pequenino 
1 Paracanthurus hepatus pequenino
uns gobios sortidos pois gosto de os ver 
1 ou 2 Lysmata amboinensis

Isto tendo em conta que o aqua vai crescer para um reef de ~500lts com sump incluida 

Digao de vossa justiça

----------


## jorgepaixao

Entao ninguem da uma opiniao ja agora podiao dizer que corais faceis de manter posso por e onde encontrar a preços de amigo
abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Jorge...
Espera um pouco até adicionares mais peixes, deixa o aquario equilibrar e estabilizar. A tentação é grande mas tens tempo...

Não coloques os Cirurgiões neste aquário... faz as experiencias que queres neste aquário com peixes pequenos e depois logo colocas os outros peixes maiores no aquário grande.

Na minha opinião não devias encostar as rochas ao vidro de fundo e podias trabalhar um pouco mais o layout retirando porventura algumas rochas que ai tens. Até podes brincar um pouco com o layout colando as rochas fora do aquário com cola epoxy (a mesma que se usa para as mudas de corais) e melhorares assim o layout.

Boa sorte.

----------


## jorgepaixao

> Boas Jorge...
> Espera um pouco até adicionares mais peixes, deixa o aquario equilibrar e estabilizar. A tentação é grande mas tens tempo...
> 
> Não coloques os Cirurgiões neste aquário... faz as experiencias que queres neste aquário com peixes pequenos e depois logo colocas os outros peixes maiores no aquário grande.
> 
> Na minha opinião não devias encostar as rochas ao vidro de fundo e podias trabalhar um pouco mais o layout retirando proventura algumas rochas que ai tens. Até podes brincar um pouco com o layout colando as rochas fora do aquário com cola epoxy (a mesma que se usa para as mudas de corais) e melhorares assim o layout.
> 
> Boa sorte.


boas nao tenho pressa em colocar peixes tambem porque o pec4 nao ajuda em relação as pedras nao estao encostadas ao vidro traseiro com respeito ao layaut nao tava disposto a mecher mais gosto de ver assim gostos
abraço e obrigado pelas dicas

----------


## jorgepaixao

Boas hoje tive a ver com atenção as rochas e depareime com este circolo vermelho alguem me sabe dizer do que se trata o que cuidaddos a ter

----------


## jorgepaixao

como ja nao postava nada a algum tempo ca vai o estado do meu reef

YouTube - &#x202a;O meu primero Reef 100 Lts&#x202c;&rlm;

pequeno video do meu reef
abraço

----------


## João_Melo

Boas.
Bom que dizer, estas a fazer tudo como não se deve, pelo menos na minha opinião.O teu sitema tem pouco mais de 20 dias de montagem e já colocaste um hepatus ainda que te tenham sugerido não o fazer,mais 2 palhaços e ainda 2 chromis.
Desejo que corra bem essa aventura, pois não é por ti que o desejo, mas sim pelos peixes, que não tem culpa de tu estares arriscar tudo por nada...
Dìzes ter aquários de água doce à 12 anos, mas acho que para dar este salto deves ter alguma pesquisa, pois onde quer que tu vas fazer a pesquisa ninguem te vai dizer para colocares os peixes com 20 dias de montagem.
Ainda por cima tens rocha morta cerca de 8kg,rocha viva cerca de 3 kg, isto precisa de tempo...
Não me leves a mal, mas é a minha opinião, e foi o que pediste ao colocares aqui o teu tópico...
REPITO :Big Grin: esejo que corra bem essa aventura, pois não é por ti que o desejo, mas sim pelos peixes. :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Com 23 dias de montagem tens:

1 Gobiodon Histrio
2 Chromis
2 Ocellaris
1 Hepatus

Num áqua com 100 litros e quase sem rocha viva?

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

 :Admirado:  :Admirado:  :Admirado: 

 :yb668:  :yb668:  :yb668:

----------


## jorgepaixao

> Boas.
> Bom que dizer, estas a fazer tudo como não se deve, pelo menos na minha opinião.O teu sitema tem pouco mais de 20 dias de montagem e já colocaste um hepatus ainda que te tenham sugerido não o fazer,mais 2 palhaços e ainda 2 chromis.
> Desejo que corra bem essa aventura, pois não é por ti que o desejo, mas sim pelos peixes, que não tem culpa de tu estares arriscar tudo por nada...
> Dìzes ter aquários de água doce à 12 anos, mas acho que para dar este salto deves ter alguma pesquisa, pois onde quer que tu vas fazer a pesquisa ninguem te vai dizer para colocares os peixes com 20 dias de montagem.
> Ainda por cima tens rocha morta cerca de 8kg,rocha viva cerca de 3 kg, isto precisa de tempo...
> Não me leves a mal, mas é a minha opinião, e foi o que pediste ao colocares aqui o teu tópico...
> REPITOesejo que corra bem essa aventura, pois não é por ti que o desejo, mas sim pelos peixes.


antes demais obrigado pela critica
mantive aquarios de agua doce cerca de 12 anos e quando saltei pos discos foi a mesma coisa que se ta a passar agora tinha gupys e resolvi discos mas na realidade nao era o que pintavao sem strees e sem problemas sera sorte nao sei
pelo que tenho lido para manter peixes nao e uma obrigação a rocha viva
tenho cerca de 5kg de rocha viva e nao 3
agora das duas uma 
ou o que os experts escrevem nao sabem o que dizem ou eu e que tou mal
uma coisa e certo tenho lido visto e pesquisado na net inclusive en sites espanhois de grandes montagens sem rocha viva e certo que so manteem peixes e corais moles mas sem rocha viva 
corriga-me se tou errado
e como os testes ta tudo dentro dos parametros qual e a crise digo eu que sou um leigo na materia.
nao levo a mal mas fico descontente da maneira que as coisas sao ditas so isso
abraço
informo que a agua das Tpa's e completamente maturada

----------


## Marco Madeira

> nao levo a mal mas fico descontente da maneira que as coisas sao ditas so isso


Jorge,
As coisas não são ditas porque nos apetece...
Repara no meu post anterior e outros depois disso. Devias estar a inserir o primeiro peixe agora no aquário e já levas 5 ou 6.

Se repares no meu post anterior e dos outros nós apenas aconcelhámos. Acho que não devias fazer o que fizeste... até te disse para adicionares os peixes aos poucos. As pessoas querem ajudar, tu é que não queres ouvir.

Não leves a mal, mas não percebo porque vens pedir ajuda e criticas... e depois fazes tudo á tua maneira. Colocar 5 ou 6 peixes em tão pouco tempo costuma dar mau resultado em 80%, 90%das vezes. 

Nota, que até pode ser que consigas com que nenhum peixe te morra ou fique doente, mas não é a melhor maneira de o evitares ao procederes desta maneira. As coisas levam o seu tempo, é preciso paciencia. 

Boa sorte  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vão morrer peixes!
Infelizmente!  :Icon Cry: 

A não ser que as TPA's essa tal água maturada (?!?!?) sejam significativas!

----------


## jorgepaixao

depois de terem tanta certeza que vao morrer peixes se lerem o topico completo vao ver que no dia da montagem ja la tinha vivos e inda la estao nao morreu nenhum
agora se as vocas criticas sao essas tudo bem

volto daqui a um mes para dar novidades

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Jorge,

Não me parece que alguém esteja a ser incorrecto, nem tão pouco agressivo ou qualquer outra coisa, no entanto parece-me que tu não queres entender nem aceitar as críticas, não por serem destrutivas mas porque simplesmente não queres.
Toda a gente te procurou ajudar, no entanto, se continuares a manter essa atitude, prevejo que a maioria dos membros deixem de olhar para este tópico...

Boa sorte para o teu projecto!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Se uma pessoa se mandar do 6º andar pode não morrer, mas o mais natural, espectável e cientifico é que morra!

Os peixes podem não morrer, mas o mais natural e espectável é que morrarm. E se não morrerem não fica provado que o que tu fizeste está correcto, nem que montes mais 100 aquários dessa forma sem uma única morte!

Mas atenção, não é nada que todos nós não tenhamos já feito (se calhar não tão exagerado como 5 peixes em 20 dias) e por isso mesmo temos a experiência, que comprova a teoria, que isso não deve ser feito!

É só isto!
Nme sequer o que temos aqui dito é uma crítica ou uma opinião. Podemos opinar se a rocha está mais bonita assim ou assado, se este peixe é mais recomendável que outro ou se este escumador é melhor ou pior que aquele, agora no ciclo do azoto, não há recomendação nenhuma - Há a ciência! E a ciência é exacta e não permite dúvidas destas!


E já agora falando por mim, também não vou dizer que desejo que os peixes sobrevivam. Não vão sobreviver, para que percebas que o que fizeste não é o correcto e que se estás assim tão preocupado como dizes com o PEC4, para que te custe ter deitado tanto dinheiro para o lixo.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Os peixes até podem ser que se safem ... agora que no futuro sentirá na pele com imensas algas que não consegue controlar, doenças nos peixes, mortes etc ... aí disso acho eu que não se escapa por muitas TPA que faça.

Nem vou comentar mais este assunto para não me acusarem (o gajo com um monte de pedras verdes) novamente de fundamentalismo.

De qualquer maneira se estás contente com o Layout isso é muito bom. Tu é que tens que gostar daquilo para que olhas diariamente.

No entanto tens pedras bem engraçadas para fazer um layout espetacular.

Procura por vários layouts a ver se encontras outro que gostes mais.

Abraços e boa sorte,

----------


## jorgepaixao

Bom passarao 10 dias desde a ultima vez
era para ser so ao fim de um mez mas vou partilhar mais um bocado do meu nano
mudei o layaut e tirei algumas rochas achei que tinha demais
continuo com as tpas religiosas mas em ves de uma de 10% semana tou a fazer 2 uma a terça feira outra a sexta se tou a fazer mal e so alertar
coloquei mais uns corais
os peixes la andao bem de saude e contentes
compreendo que devo tar a ir depressa demais mas nao consigo parar 
esperemos que nao haja desgostos
quanto aos comentarios anteriores nao fico chateado pelos mesmos mas sim da forma que sao pronunciados
os parametros da agua encontrao-se estaveis como podem verificar na assinatura
ca vao umas fotosn actualizadas

Novo layaut


Corais
Foto 1 este nao sei o nome se me puderem ajudar agradesso


Foto 2 Palythoas castanhas centro verde


Foto 3 Sarco


Foto 4 este nao me recordo do nome se me puderem ajudar agradesso


Foto 5 Xenias 


Foto 6 Euphylia


Foto 7 Pocillopora Damicornis Rosa sei que e um coral duro mas quando vin ja foi tarde


Foto 8 Pocillopora Damicornis Verde/Castanho sei que e um coral duro mas quando vin ja foi tarde


Foto 9 este nao sei o nome se me puderem ajudar agradesso


Foto 10 este nao sei o nome se me puderem ajudar agradesso


Foto 11 ouriço da costa apanhado no Cabo Raso


Abraço a todos espero que gostem 
aguardo comentarios

----------


## jorgepaixao

Ok obrigado a todos

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Jorge

A foto 1 parece-me ser alguma especie de _Ricordea_.
A foto 4 é uma sabella da familia das_ sabellariidae_.
A foto 10 é _pachyclavularia violacea_

Como já foi dito, e apesar de tudo aparentar estar saudável qb, devias ter mais calma na introdução de vivos, sob pena de te vires a arrepender. Todos nós já passamos por isso...

Abraço

----------


## jorgepaixao

> Boas Jorge
> 
> A foto 1 parece-me ser alguma especie de _Ricordea_.
> A foto 4 é uma sabella da familia das_ sabellariidae_.
> A foto 10 é _pachyclavularia violacea_
> 
> Como já foi dito, e apesar de tudo aparentar estar saudável qb, devias ter mais calma na introdução de vivos, sob pena de te vires a arrepender. Todos nós já passamos por isso...
> 
> Abraço


obrigado pelas dicas mas ja sabes como e 
o entusiasmo e mais forte
de vivos nao vou colocar mais nada e corais tambem parou 
agora e manter e começar a comprar o equipamento para o aqua maior que ja ta vazio a espera 
abraço

----------


## jorgepaixao

Hoje dia 22 du junho 2011 venho informar que nao houve mortes ou baixas como falaram anteriormente
continuo com as tpa´s as vezes duas veses por semana 
os parametros comtinuao estaveis sem oscilaçoes 
so inda nao fiz os testes de Calcio e de magnesio porque inda nao os adquiri
mais logo coloco fotos actualizadas

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

entre outras coisas eu disse isto:



> Vão morrer peixes!
> Infelizmente! 
> 
> A não ser que as TPA's essa tal água maturada (?!?!?) sejam significativas!


Agora tu dizes:



> continuo com as tpa´s as vezes duas veses por semana


E eu respondo: Ainda bem porque assim minimizas o que fizeste de errado e "enganas" o ciclo do azoto!

Com 2 trocas semanais, eu até tirava o escumador e poupava alguns trocos!  :Pracima: 

A questão esta em saber se vão continuar assim...
(e se não é muito stressante para os peixes)

----------


## jorgepaixao

> entre outras coisas eu disse isto:
> 
> 
> Agora tu dizes:
> 
> E eu respondo: Ainda bem porque assim minimizas o que fizeste de errado e "enganas" o ciclo do azoto!
> 
> Com 2 trocas semanais, eu até tirava o escumador e poupava alguns trocos! 
> 
> ...


E assim o aquario e pequeno e 10% de tpa sao 10 lts pelo menos neste aqua vao continuar assim quando montar o grande nao pode ser tantas pois a dimensao de agua e diferente passa de 10 para 50 mas 1 vez por semana e garantido
Abc

----------


## RuiSáPinto

> E assim o aquario e pequeno e 10% de tpa sao 10 lts pelo menos neste aqua vao continuar assim quando montar o grande nao pode ser tantas pois a dimensao de agua e diferente passa de 10 para 50 mas 1 vez por semana e garantido
> Abc


boas Jorge

estou a ver que tens tido pouca paciencia, mas no outro vais ter de ter mta paciencia, olha na ultima foto que postas-te (violacea) tens tmb 5 aiptasias, espero que as tenhas erradicado!

temos de combinar para o mes que vem " 1 Sabado"para vires ver o meu pequenino pedaço de mar a minha casa para teres mais umas ideias para o proximo!

cumps

----------


## jorgepaixao

boas rui já a algum tempo que não passavas por aqui
não e o caso de paciência mas como tudo na vida e mais ansiedade que outra coisa
existem e varias maneiras de repreender e criticar que não e o que se passa aqui
repreendem e criticam de uma forma que por muito que não queiramos ficamos chateados enfim
ta tudo nos conformes 
em relação ao grande vai ver diferente mas muito parecido mas vou-me reservar um bocado e não divulgar nem metade do que se vai passar 
grande abraço 
a pessoas que não compreendem que isto e como uma criança ter um chupa

----------


## jorgepaixao

E eu respondo: Ainda bem porque assim minimizas o que fizeste de errado e "enganas" o ciclo do azoto!

retirei este artigo da wikipedia pelo que leio nao tou assim tao mal porque pelo que ta escrito o ciclo de azoto so começa assim que introdozir vida ate la nao a azoto
fica aqui o link 
Ciclo do azoto nos aquários ? Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> E eu respondo: Ainda bem porque assim minimizas o que fizeste de errado e "enganas" o ciclo do azoto!
> 
> retirei este artigo da wikipedia pelo que leio nao tou assim tao mal porque pelo que ta escrito o ciclo de azoto so começa assim que introdozir vida ate la nao a azoto
> fica aqui o link 
> Ciclo do azoto nos aquários ? Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
> abraço


Não invalida nada do que temos vindo a alertar-te. E apesar de não ser a melhor fonte para e sobre ciclo do azoto, não diz lá que só começa quando introduzires vida. Logo na primeira frase refere, peixe, planta ou *ALIMENTO*!!!

Mas repito, se queres ler e perceber um pouco mais sobre cclo do azoto essa não é de certeza a melhor fonte!  :SbOk:

----------


## jorgepaixao

bom venho aqui dar uma novidade 
tou com uma postura de ocellaris 
as fotos do macho a tratar dos ovos nao consigo captar os ovos mas ja os vi com um espelho e um bocado de ginastica ficao aqui algumas fotos







Aqui fica um pequeno video do acontecimento
YouTube - &#x202a;video 2011 06 25 17 27 12&#x202c;&rlm;

abraço a todos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O local está propício a isso! É um bom local para posturas! :Pracima:

----------


## jorgepaixao

> O local está propício a isso! É um bom local para posturas!


pois o mais certo e nao dar em nada mas ja nao e mau depois de tantas asneiras
inda mais comprei um ocelaris de cada vez  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Parabéns!!!!

Isso está a evoluir....

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## jorgepaixao

> Parabéns!!!!
> 
> Isso está a evoluir....


ariops
e bom sinal 
ABC

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

> informo que a agua das Tpa's e completamente maturada


Só uma pergunta...... o que é água maturada ?

----------

